# k9friendsunited.com



## Diarmuid

The new Dog Social Network, I am trying to reach out to as many dog lovers as possible and introduce them to Dog Social Networking - Powered By phpFox

Please feel free to check out the site first, if you wish to become a member it would be an absolute pleasure to have your company. Membership is 100% totally free and always will be there are no subscriptions, no donations or hidden fees of any kind.

The core principal for k9 friends united is to provide all members with a first class and unrivalled service and to unite dog owners from around the world who share a passion and a love for dogs to come together, make friends.
swap stories, share photos, videos and chat to like minded people about their dogs.

I created, developed, built and operate k9 friends united completely on my own so that dog lovers everywhere can have their very own site and enjoy each others company. What facebook and twitter has done for people, my wish now is that k9friendsunited.com will do the same for dog owners.

Not only are dogs man's best friend but also woman's and children's as well, K9 friends united feel honoured to be their best friends and take great pride in showing the world our unbreakable bonds with our much loved pets.

K9 Regards
Diarmuid Scullin
Founder of Dog Social Networking - Powered By phpFox

Email: [email protected]


----------

